# J P's New Book



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

*J Pottinger New Book*

Has anyone got James Pottinger new book from Amazon yet


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

J. P. Donleavy? Hasn't published anything since 1998 I think.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

stein said:


> J. P. Donleavy? Hasn't published anything since 1998 I think.


I remember reading "The Ginger Man" when I was about 18 and thought it was hilarious. I re-read it recently and thought it was bloody boring. The book hadn't changed (I don't think), so the difference must have been me.

John T


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I beter reword my thread sorry to confuse anyone I mean James Pottinger new book


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry John Retired, if I had been a fisherman I would probably have known him. I guess this is the book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scottish-Fishing-Boats-New-Look/dp/0752453041



> I remember reading "The Ginger Man" when I was about 18 and thought it was hilarious. I re-read it recently and thought it was bloody boring. The book hadn't changed (I don't think), so the difference must have been me.
> John T


That was his first book, and he was full of literary ambitions. From then on he was – in his own words – only trying to make money, and became a lot funnier. Try The Saddest Summer of Samuel S, The Beastly Beatitudes of Balthazar B, The Onion Eaters, or A Fairy Tale of New York. 

Mind you, I read the Ginger Man when I was about 18 too, and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't know if it's published yet John,i did hear it was going to be early this year,will pm Jim an fined oot


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

£10.01 delivered from The Book Depository here _*Wooden Fishing Boats of Scotland*_


----------

